# Could hard lump be a hematoma?



## SweetHeart (Oct 25, 2011)

I had my TT two weeks ago. I noticed a 2" x .5" hard lump protruding about three days post-surgery. It's lying diagonally at the end of my collarbone, a finger-width or two from the hollow of my throat. It is tender to the touch and hurts if I move in certain ways but there is no discoloration. At the time I discovered it, I thought it was probably something to be expected with all that digging and moving around of things to do the surgery.

I was just wondering if anyone here had experienced a hematoma after their surgery. I'm not overly concerned about it since, I would think at two weeks post-surgery, it would have caused more trouble and pain than it has if it was actually a hematoma. (I do not have my first follow up with my surgeon for another ten days -- he has been on vacation since my surgery -- and my PCP also happens to be out of the country on vacation too.)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You need to go to a doctor to have that checked out - it is not normal.

Certainly your surgeon has someone covering for him while he is on vaca?

I had a pea size bump on my incision that ended up leaving a funky spot on my scar - they may drain yours and possibly re-cut the scar to help with healing.


----------



## SweetHeart (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Lovlkn.

I went to my GP last week but he had no idea what it could be because he had never seen a patient post-Davinci (robotic) thyroidectomy.

I saw my surgeon this week and was told is was not a blood clot but probably a lump caused by tunneling under muscles to reach the thyroid. I was not given a medical term for what it is but I was told to vigorously massage it, similar to massaging the the scar under my arm. The lump is still there, but it no longer bothers me and there is nothing uncomfortable about it anymore. I was told it will eventually go away.

I am relieved it was not a clot (which I guess would've been a hematoma?) and I'm very appreciative for your response. While I can *highly* recommend throidectomy via Davinci, I did feel at a loss for support online since I could find essentially nothing in terms of other patients sharing their experiences. Well, I'm able to share mine now with anyone else considering it!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetHeart said:


> I had my TT two weeks ago. I noticed a 2" x .5" hard lump protruding about three days post-surgery. It's lying diagonally at the end of my collarbone, a finger-width or two from the hollow of my throat. It is tender to the touch and hurts if I move in certain ways but there is no discoloration. At the time I discovered it, I thought it was probably something to be expected with all that digging and moving around of things to do the surgery.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone here had experienced a hematoma after their surgery. I'm not overly concerned about it since, I would think at two weeks post-surgery, it would have caused more trouble and pain than it has if it was actually a hematoma. (I do not have my first follow up with my surgeon for another ten days -- he has been on vacation since my surgery -- and my PCP also happens to be out of the country on vacation too.)


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm; it could be. It is not uncommon after TT and that is why some surgeons place a drain tube. Maybe a visit to the ER; just to be on the safe side?

Don't either of your docs have an on-call doc?


----------

